# Medical Jobs in South Africa?



## S.W.Junaidi

I recently visited South Africa to attend a Medical Course (ATLS). I was wondering if there are any opportunities for foreign medical graduates, and what are the requirements for working in SA.

I am a medical doctor from Pakistan who graduated in 1996 and completed Internship and Residency in Internal Medicine in 2003 from Aga Khan University Hospital. I have 2 years of Emergency Room experience as well, and have an ECFMG certificate and ACLS and ATLS certificates.

Thanx.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the expat forum, Doctor! Have you contacted the South African government about immigration procedures for doctors? I know that they are usually quite different than the requirements for other professions.


----------



## livialen

hope you are dark enough! Affermative Action doesn't allow any light skinned person to find any sort of job in SA anymore!


----------



## Daxk

SA is desperate for Doctors.
Your Trauma experience will be welcome and you will get as much Trauma experience there as you would if you were in a war Zone.
The SA Medical Council will recognise your qualifications ,but the deal is ANY Medical Professional has to spend two years doing community Service whereever the SAMC figures they need you most.
That also goes if you wish to just do research as some U Doctors have discovered to their Cost.
Strongly suggest you make sure that the Govt Employee Salary they pay you is livable.
With your experience you would probably end up at Baragwaneth or the Johannesburg General just outside Hillbrow.
Am curious as to what you would think the reasons are that SA has a very large emigrated Medical profession?


----------



## Michele-In-SA

S.W.Junaidi said:


> I recently visited South Africa to attend a Medical Course (ATLS). I was wondering if there are any opportunities for foreign medical graduates, and what are the requirements for working in SA.
> 
> I am a medical doctor from Pakistan who graduated in 1996 and completed Internship and Residency in Internal Medicine in 2003 from Aga Khan University Hospital. I have 2 years of Emergency Room experience as well, and have an ECFMG certificate and ACLS and ATLS certificates.
> 
> Thanx.


There are plenty opportunities in SA for someone with your qualifications. I read somewhere recently (looked for link now, but could not find it - ) that SA is in the process of importing 500 doctors!


----------



## mike9999

Daxk said:


> SA is desperate for Doctors.
> Your Trauma experience will be welcome and you will get as much Trauma experience there as you would if you were in a war Zone.
> The SA Medical Council will recognise your qualifications ,but the deal is ANY Medical Professional has to spend two years doing community Service whereever the SAMC figures they need you most.
> That also goes if you wish to just do research as some U Doctors have discovered to their Cost.
> Strongly suggest you make sure that the Govt Employee Salary they pay you is livable.
> With your experience you would probably end up at Baragwaneth or the Johannesburg General just outside Hillbrow.
> Am curious as to what you would think the reasons are that SA has a very large emigrated Medical profession?


I'm pretty sure the community service only applies to Doctors who studied at a South African med school.


----------



## Daxk

Very easy to solve, email the SA Medical Council who have to certify qualifications and ask them.
But get it in writing.
The current crop of Cuban doctors are all doing their two year Community service in the sticks.
A friend who wished to specialise in Trauma was informed two years.
Choice was Bara or Helen Joseph if I recall. salary was ZAR160k
Easy, all it takes is an email.


----------



## neonoceans

It would be best to contact the Department of Health to explore your options.
www(dot)doh(dot)gov(dot)za
Good luck!


----------



## bovinerebel

You'll be welcomed with open arms and will make a good living. We need people of your skills. 

Don't listen to daxk ...he seems to have a big up his bum about the country and doesn't seem a clear an rational person.


----------



## Stravinsky

bovinerebel said:


> Don't listen to daxk ...he seems to have a big up his bum about the country and doesn't seem a clear an rational person.


Please refrain from that! 
There are always differing points of views, and just because you dont agree with it doesn't mean he is not right from his point of view.

As a complete neutral, why do I see all the crime reported on SKY, the murders etc, the power outages etc .... is it all made up?


----------



## bovinerebel

Stravinsky said:


> Please refrain from that!
> There are always differing points of views, and just because you dont agree with it doesn't mean he is not right from his point of view.
> 
> As a complete neutral, why do I see all the crime reported on SKY, the murders etc, the power outages etc .... is it all made up?


No , but it's passed on by a media with an agenda. 

I mean temporary power shortages (1 hour every few weeks ?) are such a non -story. Only the south african media could turn it into the coming of armageddon. There is high crime but i assure you it affects the poorest of the poor in the form of drunken knife/gun fighting and the likes. Those are the people that end up in hospital on the weekends.....it's a socio economic problem affecting the poorest 5% of the country. South African white people present the story as if it's them that are affected mainly...pure bullsh!t ! If the story was presented in the context that poor black people in south africa living in high crime environment i'd fully agree...but don't try and twist it to meet your agenda of selling this sob story that white south africans now suffer under the ANC...it's just not true. 

It's being used to try and justify white rule as if the country is going to hell under the black government. The problem is this story gives tourists and foriegn inbvestors a very distorted picture of South Africa and in effect perpetuates the situation of poor socio-economic conditions. Just think more critically when you hear these things.


----------



## Stravinsky

bovinerebel said:


> No , but it's passed on by a media with an agenda.
> 
> I mean temporary power shortages (1 hour every few weeks ?) are such a non -story. Only the south african media could turn it into the coming of armageddon. There is high crime but i assure you it affects the poorest of the poor in the form of drunken knife/gun fighting and the likes. Those are the people that end up in hospital on the weekends.....it's a socio economic problem affecting the poorest 5% of the country. South African white people present the story as if it's them that are affected mainly...pure bullsh!t ! If the story was presented in the context that poor black people in south africa living in high crime environment i'd fully agree...but don't try and twist it to meet your agenda of selling this sob story that white south africans now suffer under the ANC...it's just not true.
> 
> It's being used to try and justify white rule as if the country is going to hell under the black government. The problem is this story gives tourists and foriegn inbvestors a very distorted picture of South Africa and in effect perpetuates the situation of poor socio-economic conditions. Just think more critically when you hear these things.


So everyone is making it up?? The SA media, the news reports, the world press?
And forgive me, the poor don't matter then? 

As I said, I'm a neutral just trying to make sense of it


----------



## bovinerebel

Stravinsky said:


> So everyone is making it up?? The SA media, the news reports, the world press?
> And forgive me, the poor don't matter then?
> 
> As I said, I'm a neutral just trying to make sense of it


Don't put words in my mouth. Not making it up...misrepresenting it. 

Crime happens the gross majority of the time to the poorest 5% of the country. It's not a case of it not mattering , it's a case of how this information is distorted to give the idea that the whole country is a war zone , when it's only a tiny sectors of the population. The gross majority of South Africa is perfectly safe to live in and in fact fantastic to live in. Keeps things in perspective.

I fully believe we ought to do more about crime the poorest areas. We need to uplift these people with jobs and investment. That will never happen if we all run around giving this distorted picture of South Africa as a hell hole. It's not a hell hole...it's a gorgeous , great country to live in with heaps of potential. you just need to ask yourself if you're honestly interested in seeing it reach this potential , or if you'd much rather see it fail so that you can affirmate your beliefs about black people.


----------



## Daxk

Absolutely Jinaidy, Bovine rebel is correct, hop on a plane and get over there, if you really have a problem bovinerebel (apt nickname that) will obviously put you up?


----------



## bovinerebel

Daxk said:


> Absolutely Jinaidy, Bovine rebel is correct, hop on a plane and get over there, if you really have a problem bovinerebel (apt nickname that) will obviously put you up?


Sure why not. Come on over !


----------



## Daxk

I once saw a perfect card for this occasion,it said if you try and teach a pig to sing,it will irritate the pig and annoy the listener.
I have changed my mind, from now on I'm going to recommend everyone I come across here should move to SA immediately, that they wont need anything, that crime only happens\to the poorest 5 % of the nations,
Bovine rebel must be correct, its all a big conspiracy by the Afrikaners who own all the media and misrepresent the crime figures.its all lies, Theres no unemployment,there's only crime if you stagger into a squatter camp, Bovine rebel will probably tell you that you will only get raped if you dress suggestively too.
The Police service is fantastic,you'll be met at the airport by Home Affairs who will put you up in a luxury hotel while you decide which top notch Hospital matches your personality.

think you should all go.


----------



## bovinerebel

Daxk said:


> I once saw a perfect card for this occasion,it said if you try and teach a pig to sing,it will irritate the pig and annoy the listener.
> I have changed my mind, from now on I'm going to recommend everyone I come across here should move to SA immediately, that they wont need anything, that crime only happens\to the poorest 5 % of the nations,
> Bovine rebel must be correct, its all a big conspiracy by the Afrikaners who own all the media and misrepresent the crime figures.its all lies, Theres no unemployment,there's only crime if you stagger into a squatter camp, Bovine rebel will probably tell you that you will only get raped if you dress suggestively too.
> The Police service is fantastic,you'll be met at the airport by Home Affairs who will put you up in a luxury hotel while you decide which top notch Hospital matches your personality.
> 
> think you should all go.


Funny. I'm an intelligent person , so I can tell you are being sarcastic. But that's actually the most rational thing you've said on here. It's not really close the the truth , but it's much closer to the truth than the "you will surely get raped and killed version". 

Drop the stuff about "no employment" and "home affairs" and exchange "conspiracy" for "sensationalism , misrepresentation and hyperbole". The police are average at best and some hospitals are below par (par generally is very high in south africa anyway). But mostly you were spot on. come...it is perfectly safe if you are lucky enough to not have to live in a squatter camp amongst the most poor and desperate of the population.


----------



## Daxk

Absolutely, Bovinerebel,I told you, I've had a Damascus, Its as Paul has said over on Homecoming revolution, Thousands are streaming home, Skills shortage was just another Fallacy, Its paradise.


----------



## bovinerebel

Daxk said:


> Absolutely, Bovinerebel,I told you, I've had a Damascus, Its as Paul has said over on Homecoming revolution, Thousands are streaming home, Skills shortage was just another Fallacy, Its paradise.


It is paradise to me an millions of others. If you don't like it , just leave. I'll drive you to the airport. We really don't need you here if you've got nothing positive to contribute.


----------



## Daxk

No Need, Bovinerebel, I have left, and my business interests will be leaving soon too.Pity! 
Unfotunately, my mother is too old to leave and start afresh so she has had to put up with some of the problems.
Some of my staff who I speak to everyday in SA are leaving too,Unfortunately, as are a ot of my friends and collegues.
Never mind, it just opens up more opportunities for others.


----------



## bovinerebel

Daxk said:


> No Need, Bovinerebel, I have left, and my business interests will be leaving soon too.Pity!
> Unfotunately, my mother is too old to leave and start afresh so she has had to put up with some of the problems.
> Some of my staff who I speak to everyday in SA are leaving too,Unfortunately, as are a ot of my friends and collegues.
> Never mind, it just opens up more opportunities for others.


I don't know anyone who is leaving or interesting in leaving. I suppose if you hang around with negative people and fuel each others paranoia enough it rubs off. 

Go then man. Let go. Leave us be. If you don't want to be a part of the future here , then that's fine. But please get out of our way. Don't run around out of spite trying to derail our journey with your negative nonsense.


----------



## Daxk

bovinerebel said:


> I don't know anyone who is leaving or interesting in leaving. I suppose if you hang around with negative people and fuel each others paranoia enough it rubs off.
> 
> Go then man. Let go. Leave us be. If you don't want to be a part of the future here , then that's fine. But please get out of our way. Don't run around out of spite trying to derail our journey with your negative nonsense.


Korea? Thats where you are? right?

Did'nt you leave in a bit of hurry


----------



## bovinerebel

Daxk said:


> Korea? Thats where you are? right?
> 
> Did'nt you leave in a bit of hurry


Leave ?

Why not check my ip adress next week and see where I am. I'm flying back over the weekend. My girlfriend is Korean so I'm here often.


----------



## badi

*ZAR160K for doctors?*



Daxk said:


> Very easy to solve, email the SA Medical Council who have to certify qualifications and ask them.
> But get it in writing.
> The current crop of Cuban doctors are all doing their two year Community service in the sticks.
> A friend who wished to specialise in Trauma was informed two years.
> Choice was Bara or Helen Joseph if I recall. salary was ZAR160k
> Easy, all it takes is an email.


Is it monthly or annual salary?


----------



## Daxk

badi said:


> Is it monthly or annual salary?


Annual, but it should have improved by now


----------



## Daxk

And once more Bovine rebel proves he cannot read.

"The current crop of Cuban doctors are all doing their two year Community service in the sticks.
A friend who wished to specialise in Trauma was informed two years.
Choice was Bara or Helen Joseph if I recall. salary was ZAR160k
Easy, all it takes is an email."
How much does Bovine rebel think the lowly monthly stipend is while they are doing their community service??

Strange link that Bovine rebel. like most of your posts it does'nt appear to actually give any info.


----------



## Daxk

Bovinerebel also does'nt point out why the SA Govt wants you to do 2 years Community service before you can practice privately.
Badi they need medical personel desparately, a lot of the SA ones who love their Country have left because of Crime and career prospects.


----------



## bovinerebel

Daxk said:


> Bovinerebel also does'nt point out why the SA Govt wants you to do 2 years Community service before you can practice privately.
> Badi they need medical personel desparately, a lot of the SA ones who love their Country have left because of Crime and career prospects.



Leaving South Africa because of crime is like leaving washington dc because of crime. The crime rate is actually lower for middle classed people in South Africa than it is in that state. The consider that JHB is twice as bad as the rest of the country and worrying about crime is actually laughable. Job prospects ? The south african economy has never been as healthy. If you're leaving south africa because of job prospects once again you're being incredibly stupid.


----------



## bovinerebel

I agree the government needs doctors in...I'd encourage them to come. They can live a great lifestyle in conditions i guarantee will pleasantly surprise them rather than shock them. However bad the government hospitals are , they are 50 times better than anyone would expect of africa. The private hospitals are excellent .


----------



## Daxk

Here we go again, The poster was asking about South africa, not washington State or any of the other places.
You brought up crime,I did'nt.
However,your expert opinion on Johannesburg was based on your visiting your brother there a few times.

Which of the Govt or Provincial Hospitals are you intimately aquainted with?

Private Hospitals are world Class and you pay for the priviledge,(Happily) it beats having to bring your own linen and have your family wash and take care of you as has been shown to happen in many of the Govt/Provincial Hospitals.
I agree with you that Doctors and specialists make a lot of South African rands(11.33/One euro) as we speak, and that there lives must be beyond compare, and as it is so wonderful ,I wonder why so many have left?(and are still leaving) according to our esteemed Minister of Health, Dr Manto Tshabalala Msimang? 

Badi, its a beautiful Country with beautiful people, I suggest (as I did earlier on this thread) that you email the SA Medical council in SA as well as the Dept of Health.
As to the quality of life and Security, i suggest you read the two online reputable newsfeeds viz: www.news24. co.za and IOL: News for South Africa and the World.
Bovine rebel thinks all news that worries his G/F is slanted but Reuters and SA Press Association both use them.
Bovinerebel, I see you have accused me of being a Nazi.


----------



## Veronica

This thread seems to be degenerating into a slanging match.
Surely the idea of this forum is to help each other.
Can we please stop this childish nonsense now.


----------



## Daxk

Exodus of SA doctors looms: South Africa: News: News24.

Seems the Doctors are concerned their lifestyle might be better overseas.


----------



## DR.K.BALAAJHI RAO

S.W.Junaidi said:


> I recently visited South Africa to attend a Medical Course (ATLS). I was wondering if there are any opportunities for foreign medical graduates, and what are the requirements for working in SA.
> 
> I am a medical doctor from Pakistan who graduated in 1996 and completed Internship and Residency in Internal Medicine in 2003 from Aga Khan University Hospital. I have 2 years of Emergency Room experience as well, and have an ECFMG certificate and ACLS and ATLS certificates.
> 
> Thanx.


hello doctor,
i am drk.kbalaajhi rao. m.d(gen-med) completed my medicine in 2000,registerd in indian medical council,doing my best practise and working multi speciality hospital as IMCU incharge,now i am intrested to work in africa can u help me hoe to apply doctor job in SA. tanx


----------

